# Ruf für die Sha'tar



## Atherioth (9. Mai 2007)

Hi all, kurze Frage, kurze Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kann man sonst noch wo Ruf für die Fraktion Sha'tar bekommen, als in den FdS Instanzen?


----------



## Brownies (9. Mai 2007)

Ne leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (9. Mai 2007)

Atherioth schrieb:


> Hi all, kurze Frage, kurze Antwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jupp, durch Quests für die Aldor/Seher, allerdings nur bis zu einer bestimmten Rufstufe.
Gute Reputationsguides gibt es z.B. unter rpguides.de/wow
Ein Auszug aus dem Guide für Sha'tar:

_Das Erfüllen von Quests für die Aldor oder Seher erhöht euren Ruf bei den Sha'tar ebenfalls um ein Viertel des Rufes, den ihr bei der jeweiligen Partei bekommen habt. Diese Rufsteigerung ist nur bis freundlich/wohlwollend (5999/6000) möglich. Es ist daher empfehlenswert zunächst den Ruf bis zu dieser Grenze durch Male von Kil'jaeden/Sargeras (Aldor) oder Siegel der Feuerschwingen/Sonnenzorns (Seher) zu steigern, bevor man die Sha'tar Quests für das Schattenlabyrinth oder ähnliche Instanzen macht oder Ruf durch Kills in den Festung der Stürme Instanzen farmt._


----------



## Atherioth (9. Mai 2007)

naja  aldor bin ich ehrfürchtig, sha tar halt genau in der mitte von respektvoll, also bleibt mir wohl leider nur stupides ini farmen übrig -.-


----------



## b1ubb (9. Mai 2007)

geht doch eh fix ... paar botanikum oder mech runs ... und fertig bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sollte sich schon ausgesehen diese woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalinga (9. Mai 2007)

Atherioth schrieb:


> naja  aldor bin ich ehrfürchtig, sha tar halt genau in der mitte von respektvoll, also bleibt mir wohl leider nur stupides ini farmen übrig -.-


Nich stupiede, jeden Tag Mechanaar heroisch für die Hose oder das Schwert vom Endboss.

Nach > 15 runs kann ich die Hose nicht mehr sehen, aber das Schwert wurde wohl aus dem Loottable genommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (9. Mai 2007)

Dalinga schrieb:


> Nich stupiede, jeden Tag Mechanaar heroisch für die Hose oder das Schwert vom Endboss.
> 
> Nach > 15 runs kann ich die Hose nicht mehr sehen, aber das Schwert wurde wohl aus dem Loottable genommen
> 
> ...



geht mir fast so wie bei schattenlaby ... 
ich geh seit ewig vielen runs dort rein bin dort schon 20% respektvoll und hab bei freundlich angefangen 
wegen dem deppaten schallspeer ... 
ich glaub den haben sie auch rausgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalinga (9. Mai 2007)

Soll ich dir ein paar abgeben ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

